# 1974 Mens Schwinn Continental Pricing Opinions, Please



## HARPO (Apr 18, 2017)

I have the opportunity to purchase this bike from its original owner. In the photos, the bike looks great in its original Opaque Blue color and it is 100% original...but needs new tires and tubes. It also has on it the original Schwinn rear rack and Schwinn headlight with generator to run it that was added when he purchased the bike. frame size appears to be 22'' if that helps in the pricing.

I know photos are everything on this Forum for opinions (and I don't have them handy), but lets just say it's in better than average paint condition. A ballpark idea on price is what I'm looking for, just to be fair to the seller and myself.

Thanks in advance for any opinions!!!!
fred


----------



## HARPO (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is the bike...


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd say that's a $100 bike, maybe up to $150 if you are generous. I'd remove and sell the generator light to recoup some of the cost but keep the rack. 22" is on the small side if you plan on riding it.


----------



## OptimusJay (Apr 18, 2017)

I sold a his & hers (conti his / varsity hers) a few years back both 1974 and opaque blue, both had that same generator set but no rear racks, great shape but needed tubes/tires. I think I sold them for $230 for the pair. 
Jay


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 18, 2017)

I sold an opaque blue conti in 9 of 10 condition for 175 bucks not long ago.it was a 24" frame with rack and lights.


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 18, 2017)

I usually pay around $80-$100 for a continental. That blue isn't very desirable. I've had good luck with Chestnut Continentals. But if you like the color and it's a keeper than buy it.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 18, 2017)

I was actually looking to flip it and the lowest person will go is $100 .


----------



## Cory (Apr 19, 2017)

HARPO said:


> I was actually looking to flip it and the lowest person will go is $100 .



I would not pay more than $25 for this bike to flip with it needing tires/tubes. I agree with the $100-$150 resell price however that's with tubes, tires, brakes working and shifting through the gears.
Go hit some garage sales, that's were I find most of mine to resell. Good luck and keep on flipping!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 19, 2017)

I decided to decline on purchasing it. If it were a taller frame maybe I would have kept it for myself. Since it isn't...eh!...I'll look for something else. Thanks for all the replies, guys!


----------

